# "Superman Returns"  Teaser Trailer out!!!



## Guro Harold (Nov 19, 2005)

Awesome!!!


http://supermanreturns.warnerbros.com/trailer.html


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 19, 2005)

Who's this "Superman" guy?

No, seriously, great trailer. They showed it on this week's episode of Smallville. I am sure it will be good. Bryan Singer has already proven himself on the X-Men films.

I look forward to it.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm glad they got a "no name" to play superman.

Seems to be the trend lately, but it works. I think Kevin Spacey is great for the role of Lex as well.

7sm


----------



## Navarre (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree 7Star.  I hope Joss will also choose an unknown for Wonder Woman.  

Both of these characters will be a superhero icon for a new generation. It's hard for us to imagine but some ppl don't automatically think of Christopher Reeve or Lynda Carter when Superman and Wonder Woman are mentioned. 

In the same regard I don't want to watch the new movies and think "Oh, there's that guy from _Punk'd _wearing a red cape." or "I wonder what Ross would say if he could see Jennifer Anniston in _that_?!"


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2005)

Exciting news! We're going to see HPIV today so maybe we'll see it there.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, that's where I saw it.  I saw HP IV Tuesday night though becasue my friend works at a theater, but I assume it's the same teaser.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 19, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Who's this "Superman" guy?
> 
> No, seriously, great trailer. They showed it on this week's episode of Smallville. I am sure it will be good. Bryan Singer has already proven himself on the X-Men films.
> 
> I look forward to it.


 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0348150/

actors name/bio there. looks like its going to be interesting! I sort of like the story line posted there...

MrH


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 19, 2005)

The trailer tells me that this is going to be a remake of the Christopher Reeve's version of the tale. Going back to the roots of his origins and so forth. 
While I'm sure that there are millions of us who love the Reeve film, there is hope that this one will meet or exceed that one. I personally didn't care much for the story line of the second, third and fourth films. 

Spacy replacing Hackman's over the top Luthor? That'll be a tough one. 



> Superman: (angrily) "You diseased maniac, is that how you get your kicks? Watching the deaths of millions of innocent people?"
> 
> Luthor: (sincerely) "No. By being the _cause_ of the death of millions of innocent people."


----------



## Xequat (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm with ya on the Superman storylines.  Each one gradually got worse than the one before it.  Kind of like the Batman series except that that decline was a lot sharper.  Couldn't even finish watching the last Clooney one, although the Christian Bale one was the best, I thought.  Even the music on the Superman trailer was the same as in the Reeve movie, so we'll see.  I'm kind of excited about it.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2005)

We saw it. Pretty brief! It sounded almost like they reused Marlon Brando's words from the earlier movie as Sueprman's father. Who was that?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 19, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Spacy replacing Hackman's over the top Luthor? That'll be a tough one.


 
Yes, but if anyone can do it, it's Verbal Kint.

(Reference to Spacey in "The Usual Suspects"
http://imdb.com/title/tt0114814/)


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm not a superman kind of guy but the trailer look interesting maybe this is one to see, 
Terry


----------



## Brother John (Nov 20, 2005)

Not sure if he's muscular enough.
almost looks like Superman needs to hit the gym...
haha..

but I've got high hopes!









Your Brother
John


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 20, 2005)

Arni, they did use Brando's audio for the trailer.  From snippets I've read online, he (or rather, his voice) may be Jor-El in the new movie, using the existing audio from the original movie, along with unused takes, re-edited.

I noticed the original John Williams score in the teaser.  I really hope they keep that music.  

Cthulhu


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, I for one am a tad disappointed that they are (what seems to be a) re-hashing the Reeve/Brando classic as it shows a lack of imagination on writer's part. Hollywood has all this talent and all they can do is rehash off someone's earlier work. While some sequels/remakes are good many make you wish they hadn't wasted the money on that project when they could've used something different. I watched the (Reeves) movie last night and was still very charmed and loving it. 


> Lois Lane: Are there any more like you back home?
> Clark Kent: (totally serious) Uhh, actually no there aren't.


Hollywood has claimed that the sales are down at the box office for many of their features. Fewer and fewer releases are getting the money they're expected. Yes there are the 'block-busters" but ya gotta notice that they're either original stories or superb remakes i.e. Jackson's King Kong has a lot of hype but it may well end up being the box office smash that it's hoped for. Jackson's name and love for the (original) movie is the only thing that it's got going for it (IMO). I would also think that boxoffice receipts are hurt by the fact audiences know that the movie will end up on video sooner or later and thus why spend the money when you could rent it for much cheaper and if it's good then you can own it. 
Actually they need to knock down those rediculous concession prices. Who the heck pays 20 bucks for a popcorn, couple of sodas and a box of candy? Sheesh! 
Batman Begins was a very good re-telling of the origins of the Dark Knight as compared to Tim Burton's Batman, which as I see it now more of the origins of the Joker than of Batman. 
So with this new Superman version... one can hope it reaches (and exceeds) the same quality as Batman Begins. 
My main beef with Hollywood is that it seems to think that the older versions of these great films won't appeal to the younger audiences and thus remakes are necessary. Or you get a megalomaniac director who thinks they can do better. Try that with Casablanca or Gone With The Wind or the 1935 version of Les Miserables (Charles Laughton, Fredrick March).
There are millions of books on the shelves in America's libraries, millions of story lines and plot ideas to choose from. The resources are there for the writers who are making up the bulk of the idea machine in Tinsel town. 
:idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks *Cthulhu*, I was afraid I was hearing things!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 21, 2005)

If they are retelling the Superman origin, I think it would be a mistake. The origin is Superman is well known. There is no need to represent it. 

I would see that as the current team trying to establish its own mark and continuity. That is pointless.

Presenting Batman's origin in Batman Begins was acceptable because it focused on much of Bruce's life untold by the previous films. It also came closer to establishing Bruce's true past. I'm tired of trying to explain to everyone that Bruce's parents weren't killed by The Joker.

Superman would do well to simply pick up somewhere in Clark's adult life and proceed with their story, possibly with flashbacks if needed. However, I think Wonder Woman needs to start from the beginning because her origin is unknown to most; even those who watched the tv show.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 21, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I think Wonder Woman needs to start from the beginning because her origin is unknown to most; even those who watched the tv show.


Did you know that the creator of "Wonder Woman" was also the inventor of the Polygraph machine/technique. Kinda interesting.... makes you see the "Lasso of Truth" a little differently.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Navarre (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes, William Marston (creator of Wonder Woman) did in fact create the polygraph. But you're right, most people don't know that...or who William Marston is unfortunately. 

When I mention Bob Kane, Jerry Siegel, Joe Schuster, or even Stan Lee many people have no idea who I'm talking about. It's odd I think that they have created some of the greatest literary icons of the 20th century but remain completely obscure. But then, comic books have never received the respect they rightfully deserve.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

Did you see John Byrne make a "guest appearance" in the Funky Winkerbean comic strip last week?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Did you see John Byrne make a "guest appearance" in the Funky Winkerbean comic strip last week?


 
No, I didn't see that. Byrne was my favorite artist for years.  Sure, a lot of his males all looked alike (Steve Rogers, Johnny Storm, Henry Pym, The Original Human Torch, Hawkeye, etc) but I had spent so many good minutes reading comics he'd illustrated. He'll always be one of my favorites, for sentimental reasons if nothing else.

He also loved to take meeker women, turn them evil, and have them emerge ultimately still heroic but stronger. 

He was the guy behind the Susan Storm/Malice, The Scarlet Witch's redefinition of power (that Avengers: West Coast storyline is one of my facorites), and of course was a driving force with Chris Claremont on Jean Grey's turn to Dark Phoenix. 

Along with his stint on redefining Superman, his contribution to comics will go down in history.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

They're running a series now on comic books and John Byrne was an expert witness in a trial. It must have been with his permission.


----------



## Josh (Nov 26, 2005)

They're making a new Videogame off this new Superman Movie too.


It looks awesome. 

Can't wait to see it/play it.


Good Times!!!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks cool !


----------



## tongsau (May 17, 2006)

It was Brando. He's not dead yet.


----------



## Marginal (May 21, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> The trailer tells me that this is going to be a remake of the Christopher Reeve's version of the tale. Going back to the roots of his origins and so forth.


 
By all accounts it's a retelling of Superman's return to earth after he went off into space for an extended period. Shows some orgin stuff, but most of the movie's supposed to be Superman coping with a world that's mostly moved on without him.


----------

